# kernel 2.5

## dr-nix

Kernel 2.5.8 is out like u all prolly know ..what im asking is if its worth the upgrade.. im thinking of upgrading to it so i would like to know if it sucks ass or not..

----------

## slik

 *dr-nix wrote:*   

> Kernel 2.5.8 is out like u all prolly know ..what im asking is if its worth the upgrade.. im thinking of upgrading to it so i would like to know if it sucks ass or not..

 

If you don't know if you should "upgrade" to it or not, stick with a STABLE kernel, unless you like living with your system hanging in the balance.

----------

## dr-nix

hm im just wondering what is better with 2.5 ...any new features?!

----------

## Garreth

If you have to ask, don't know where to find, the answers then 2.5.x is not for you. It is the experimental brach of kernels and for developmental purposes only.

----------

## Malakin

I'll explain this a little better.

The odd kernel versions are developmental versions that are considered not stable. So for example 2.1, 2.3 and 2.5 would all be unstable.

The even kernel versions are considered stable releases, so 2.0, 2.2 and 2.4 would be stable releases.

Normally people use 2.4 and don't even think about 2.5 until 2.6 is released.

----------

## pkp

be careful with 2.5 kernels the /proc system has changed a bit and it will break things like vmware and such. I tried a 2.5.7 kerenl on gentoo and it cause a few problems... Other people might have had better luck. But I would stick with a 2.4.xx kernel until things get sorted out better.

----------

